# Aurora and Milky Way in Scotland



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

During my last trip to Scotland, I was lucky enough to see the Northern Lights. They weren't as bright as in Norway last year, but for so far south, it was a good viewing. I then had to try my hand at some astrophotography of the Milky Way. Not perfect by any means, but probably the best I could get with standard equipment.




Scottish Aurora by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Aurora Frame by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



The Milky Way by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------

